# Rolls Royce Phantom - Wetsanded + Z Glasur & Zaino Z8



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

So you can expect the usual RIDS, scratches and the like. This vehicle also had a repair to the Rear Quarter and the Rear Bumper by a 'not-so-good' bodyshop. The car in question is a 04MY Rolls Royce Phantom with 50k miles on the clock.

*Before Pics:*
This starts to show the extent of the work required - buffer trails, swirl marks, RIDS:


















*Sanding marks in the filler:*



















*Wetsanding marks:*



















*Scuff on door:*



















*Buffer trails:*










*Swirl marks and RIDS:*



















*Another few pics of the paint on the Rear Quarter:*


















*And what do we have here? Drips?:*




























*Interior:*




























*Scratches on interior trim:*



















*First Wash:*
Vehicle Snow-foamed using Autobrite Snowfoam, using a AB foam Lance and a Karcher k3.99M:





































*Broken RR Centre cap:*










*Vehicle washed using two bucket method and Megs Shampoo Plus. Dried using Sonus Der Wonder towels and Megs Last Touch as lube.

Vehicle then rolled into the garage:
Scratches:*










*Car clayed using Megs Quick Clay and Megs Last Touch as Lube:*



















*Surprisingly, not too contaminated:*










*More pics of drips:*



















*Out with the Wetsanding Gear:*
Here we have:
3M 1500 Grit Wet & Dry paper
3M 2000 Grit Wet & Dry paper
3M Hand Sanding Block (Black)
3M Finesse-it hand sanding block (red)
3M Finesse-it 9 Micron Abrasive Discs










*Taped up the rear quarter and went to work wet-sanding with 1500 grit on the 3M hand block (black) on the flat surfaces (the block helps to ensure that the surface is kept perfectly flat/true). Lube for this is warm water, and as I didn't want any suds I went for AG Bodywork Shampoo. Tear the paper in two and attach to the block, then use plenty of water to move across the paintwork, stopping regularly to wash the block and clean the paintwork to avoid grit getting between the paper and paint. Here is a quick video clip:*



*The following image shows how the lower portion is complete, and in the above left of the image I have not gone far enough (the orange peel becomes clearly visible).*










*Almost there now:*



















*I continued to wet-sand the entire rear quarter, taking care to mask up swage lines, then re-mask to do the next surface. Any curved areas were done without the sanding block. The drips on the top of the rear quarter were taken out using the 3M red hand sanding block (this is a real gem!). The entire panel then wet-sanded with 2000 grit paper by hand to refine.*

*Compounding: *
*Tools of the trade are;
Sealey Polisher, variable speed (I really want a Makita, but this is good enough for now)
3M Fast Cut Plus
3M Extra Fine Compound
3M Ultrafina SE
3M Orange Waffle pad (for compounding)
3M Black Polishing Pad
3M Blue Finishing Pad*










*A rough 50:50 of the quarter, and as you can see from the sanding marks and buffer trails, this was taken care of with Extra Fine Compound and the black pad.*



















*Got there in the end - so continue on with the car. The rear two doors were also re-painted at some stage, but the paint finish was so good that I suspect this was done at the factory. The paint here was extremely soft and sticky, and the compounding pad left terrible marks in the paint. After trying many combos I settled for Extra Fine Compound and a blob of Ultrafina on the black pad, ramping the speed up slowly and using very little pressure.*









*The wheels were removed at this stage for cleaning:
Products used;
Bilberry Acid Free Wheel Cleaner
Megs All Purpose Cleaner
EZ Detail Brush
Megs MF Wash Mitt*




























*A pic of the bonnet (using FCP and ultrafine on a black pad):*




























*Car then rolled outside:*










*So that the rear bumper could be removed:*



















*So that this could be re-painted (clearcoat failure). In this case, this is a bodyshop 'screw-up' where the surface had not been properly prepped. (Note the orange peel):*



















*Wet sanded using 3M 600 Grit Wet & Dry paper, by hand due to the contours on this panel.*










*I let my brother prep the bumper whilst I continued polishing:*



















*Make shift Parking Sensor holder, prepped and awaiting paint:*



















*My favourite tool of all - introducing the very latest Devilbiss GTi Pro - this is the Porsche of spray guns!*










*Meanwhile, more wetsanding:*



















*The bumper was painted - the basecoat only used to blow-in and rub-thru areas, and blended in with a bit of care. This was then followed with PPG's best clearcoat, 1x dust coat followed by two full wet coats (all coats of paint were done 10 mins apart, and fast activator used with the clearcoat to allow the orange peel to settle out without it drying too quick). This was then wetsanded the following day, compounded with FCP on orange pad, and followed up with EFC on Black pad and Ultrafina on the blue finishing pad to leave this:*




























*Random shot:*










*Engine Bay:
Brushed through with APC, and Meg's MF Wash mit before being rinsed off.*



















*Interior:
Wiped down with a rag and warm water, you would not believe how much dirt came out. Scrathes in wood filled with clearcoat before being wet-sanded and polished. Leather treated with ***** Treat.*



















*Scratches filled and taken out:*





































*LSP:*
*Zym0l Glasur (only one coat due to time restraints) and Zaino Z8*










*Enjoy:*

























































































































































































































*Arty shot of the day:*










*Tucked up, :*










*A time consuming job, but well worthwhile. Hope you all enjoyed that, feel free to comment.*


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

A big challenge that looks very good now, job well done.


----------



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

Damn, amazing work mate. Shocking to see the car allowed to get to that state tho


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

A very good job, but you don't appeared to have achieved very good correction in this pic:










Not knocking the overall result though!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

That is serious detailing there, results look great on a mammoth car!! :thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Incredible, must have taken forever :thumb:


----------



## 05 A4 TDI CAB (Mar 20, 2008)

great work, really went to town on everything that needed doing. wish I had the skills you do!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

stunning fantastic work :argie:- takes bottle to wet-sand that sort of car too.
great read.:thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

not too sure where to start with this one... big car!


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

wow great work looks stunning now.great job on the bumper too mate:thumb:


----------



## macca5050 (May 17, 2008)

You guys certainly know what your doing, if this profession had titles, you would be called Doctors!! Stunning work!!


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> A very good job, but you don't appeared to have achieved very good correction in this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, had to hit this a few times following this pic to lose the buffer trails.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Saqib200 said:


> I know, had to hit this a few times following this pic to lose the buffer trails.


Cool, that's the main thing as long as you picked up on it and it was sorted:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That is very impressive, on such a huge car!!! :doublesho

well done guys :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Stunning work - looks great :thumb:


----------



## bryansbestwax (Jun 18, 2008)

One of the best I've see, wicked job. I love the new bumper


----------



## bigray (Nov 22, 2006)

very talented guy great detail cheers for sharing


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

You guys have some skills there, not to mention balls of steel. Removing and polishing the wood is one of the most impressive things for me.


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

takes a very very brave (or talented) man to take a block of sand paper to a rolls

Respect for that.

Amazing finish though, excellent turnaround given the hash the bodyshop made of it.


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

WOW fantastic detail !!!! well done fellas :thumb:


----------



## Ollie_Escort (May 5, 2008)

Wow, what a car, the reflectiveness and shine in the finished pics is awesome!


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

impressive stuff.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Sweet detail :thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Superb.

Nice to see the amount of detail that you guys went to in bringing a level of quality back to the Roll's.

As someone else has said, it takes balls to take W&D to a Roller:thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Rather sleazy!

Cracking work there lads. Rear bumper came out good, and the atterntion to detail on the interior panels is good to see :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Amazing turnworund there you must be very happy with the results.

Paul


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Great work - my comments are pretty much the same as everyone elses! :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very impressive - results really show that :thumb:

cant believe the state it was in when it got to you


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

bodyshop in the bck garden huh, looks the same as my mates :lol:

top effort


----------



## Gavin1981 (Sep 16, 2008)

WoW thats an awsome job all my 3 gig used up looking at this lol


----------



## Auto-Etc (Sep 17, 2008)

Fantastic Result Mate well done


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Incredible! Such a huge car and a LOT of paint to correct! Excellent effort with the wet sanding and re-spraying  I bet the owner was happy!


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

that look amazing very very nice job mate


how could you let a rolls get into that state its just plain wrong


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

great job, also noticed how much cheaper houses are where you live, lol


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

brilliant work, that car is HUGE, what a mess and amazing turn around


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Amazing.........................a carvery for £3.50!! Id be in there every day!!!!!!


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

if i'm honest thats the best spray job ive EVER seen on that bumper!.......pm me, need mine done on the scooby


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

paddy328 said:


> You guys have some skills there, not to mention balls of steel. Removing and polishing the wood is one of the most impressive things for me.


Much appreciated - it helps to have some inside knowledge (on paint depths etc). Once you get into it, you kinda forget the price tag on the thing.


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Race Valeting said:


> Amazing turnworund there you must be very happy with the results.
> 
> Paul


Quite happy with the end results now. Took a fair few hours to get it all done (over 50 man hours at a guess).


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

JoeAVS1 said:


> if i'm honest thats the best spray job ive EVER seen on that bumper!.......pm me, need mine done on the scooby


I'll pm you this evening


----------



## Vectra Singh (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow that is awesome such a big project though! :buffer:


----------



## pits (Apr 22, 2008)

good work on that one, but the one that has confused me, how does getting paint to dry quicker reduce orange peel? ive been spraying for a fair few years now and ive never had that. the only reason you get orange peel is becuase you have your air up to much or your to far away, now the orange peel will dry quicker, generally as its a thinner coat. if you have laid a good coat down, slow drying wont cause orange peel. some of the paints we use have 24 hour drying system, but touch dry in about 15 minutes or so, never get orange peel in it...

either way good work, how does a car like that get in a state like that?


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Gorgeous work:thumb: amazing job on the bumper to


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

pits said:


> good work on that one, but the one that has confused me, how does getting paint to dry quicker reduce orange peel? ive been spraying for a fair few years now and ive never had that. the only reason you get orange peel is becuase you have your air up to much or your to far away, now the orange peel will dry quicker, generally as its a thinner coat. if you have laid a good coat down, slow drying wont cause orange peel. some of the paints we use have 24 hour drying system, but touch dry in about 15 minutes or so, never get orange peel in it...
> 
> either way good work, how does a car like that get in a state like that?


is OP in the paint or laquer tho?


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Sorry for the confusion, I’ll just clear it up. With the ambient temperature, PPG recommend the express hardener. The express hardener gives the added bonus that the clearcoat tends to ‘gel’ reasonably quickly and reduces the amount of dust that can come and stick to the clear. The downside is that as the lacquer leaves the gun, it is almost ‘gelling’ in the air before it hits the panel.

I chose to go with the (slower) Fast hardener, and this leaves me open to dust nibs (I’m not bothered as I’m flatting it anyway, and we’re generally good at keeping the area clean) and drips as the lacquer takes longer to ‘gel’. When the lacquer leaves the gun, it hits the panel and settles with orange peel – this is down to the process, there’s no getting away from it. The extra time allows the lacquer to hit the panel, and the orange peel a little time to settle out as the clearcoat settles. Try it and see for yourself, but it needs a steady hand as you’ll find its easier to leave drips.


----------



## pits (Apr 22, 2008)

Saqib200 said:


> Sorry for the confusion, I'll just clear it up. With the ambient temperature, PPG recommend the express hardener. The express hardener gives the added bonus that the clearcoat tends to 'gel' reasonably quickly and reduces the amount of dust that can come and stick to the clear. The downside is that as the lacquer leaves the gun, it is almost 'gelling' in the air before it hits the panel.
> 
> I chose to go with the (slower) Fast hardener, and this leaves me open to dust nibs (I'm not bothered as I'm flatting it anyway, and we're generally good at keeping the area clean) and drips as the lacquer takes longer to 'gel'. When the lacquer leaves the gun, it hits the panel and settles with orange peel - this is down to the process, there's no getting away from it. The extra time allows the lacquer to hit the panel, and the orange peel a little time to settle out as the clearcoat settles. Try it and see for yourself, but it needs a steady hand as you'll find its easier to leave drips.


ah right sorry makes sense now, my bad :lol: you are right, the way it was worded sounded like the activator stopped orange peel completely and it will never happen when using that stuff, but your explanation makes perfect sense lol

bidderman, orange peel can be in both the top clear and colour coat, if you are to far away or have air up to high, this creates orange peel. 

either way still excellent work


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

Wonderful job - just fantastic. I would be thrilled with those results. You took a roughed up Rolls and returned a virtually new one.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

You boys have got some serious stones I'll give you that. The write up comes across as very professional and shows a very large amount of skill being able to wetsand correct and paint all in one service, truly returning this mammoth car to top spec, albeit a 2 man job with you and your 'bro!!

Unbelievable turnaround guys and a very complete service, how did the owner find you? and as previously mentions which muppetts had he been getting to paint it before!!!!???!!:buffer:

Top work!!:thumb:


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Amazing work there mate,

lol thanks again for doing such a good job with my Rolls lol

*Sean*


----------



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

Wonderful correction overall. Glorious reflection shots as well. Thanks for posting.


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

Can you hurry up and drop it over once you finished ****ing about with it please, the chauffeur is getting bored of the daewoo leganza hire car now. :lol: fair play, you've got some ******** i'll give you that! :thumb:


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Just spoke to the owner, to say he was well chuffed is an understatement. His exact words were "you made it look like new!"

Cheers for the kind comments.


----------



## kandykorsa (Feb 14, 2008)

that was in a hellish way... why give a phantom to a back street bodyshop?


----------



## themaninavectra (Jan 31, 2008)

That is absolute top class! Kudos


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Speechless!!!


----------



## moh (Jul 20, 2008)

wow impressive work there saqib good turn around awesome


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Top job. Good write-up too. Nice shots also


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

that was a awsome job you've done there mate.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

very impressive:thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice work there! And you look like a dwarf next to that car! :lol: Really no offense but that's a HUGE rig!


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

:thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

WoW, thats some serious work, brilliant results mate.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't believe people would allow any car to get into a mess like that, never mind a car as expensive as a roller....

Great transformation, great work...

And here I am worried about wetsanding £500 car :lol::lol:

Superb!!

:thumb:


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

Great work man, serious effort, amazing!


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Brilliant work, its a shame the vehicle got like that in the first place but a big well done :thumb:


----------



## westie (Mar 28, 2007)

Great work, but with a car worth so much, who did the repairs? Del Boy


----------



## MadMerc (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome, Bro!!:thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

great work, what a huge car (it makes every other car around it look tiny)


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

that's as british as it gets..it's a monster, lovely detailed


----------

